# Tongue Lolling



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay so here's the thought. My Max looks super goofy a lot of the time because his tongue spends a lot of time to the side. So I thought I'd post a poll and see if this is a common golden thing or just a Max thing!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

It does when they are REALLY tired after a good play session


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Rocky's tongue is almost always hanging out the side, like in this picture with my brother.










Everyone I know always teases him for it, but that's somewhat a common trait, no?


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

That's a lovely photo. Bit of a love affair going on??

When the dogs are hot, their tongues tend to hang out the sides more.


----------

